# 'Scan For Artifacts' causes system crash at default settings



## Barnacle Bill (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi ppls,

I just bought a brand new ATI AIW X800 XT (my first ATI card)  and I loaded ATITool 0.24 and did the 'Scan For Artifacts' at default 499.50/499.50 settings and after about 2 minutes my PC reboots!!!  The same things happens when I do the 'Find Max Core' or 'Find Max Mem'.  The only thing I can think of that might cause the system crash is my PSU which is a Fortron Source FSP Blue Storm 500 watt and the +12 rail is averaging 12.11 volts with the high 12.22 V and the low being 11.98 V.  Fortunately my PSU has ajustable rails but I need confirmation that my +12 volt rail is low before I'll even consider adjusting it higher and if I do need it higher how high?  Thanks in advance!!!

Edited update:

I am able to overclock the card 540/560MHz and play Half-Life 2 just fine for a couple hours and I also ran 3DMark03 and 3DMark05 at those settings.  Perhaps I should try an earlier version of ATITool?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 23, 2005)

hmm well Fortron is one of the few companies known to underrate their PSU's and those levels are well within levels


----------



## Barnacle Bill (Jun 24, 2005)

I think I solved the problem!  I previously had a BFG 6800 OC and then a BFG 6800 Ultra installed and I'd been told by BFG tech support to set the AGP VDDQ Voltage to 1.6 Volts in my mobo BIOS settings and that's were I left it when I installed the AIW X800 XT.  I experienced a random system crash when playing Half-Life 2 so I thought I'd check my BIOS settings because I do have a 10% overclock on my system from 200 FSB to 220 FSB and I changed the AGP Voltage back to default 1.5 Volts and then ran 'Scan For Artifacts' for 12 minutes at default 499.50/499.50MHz without crashing!  
The only other BIOS setting that I might need to change is 'AGP/PCI Frequency (MHz)' which I currently have set to Auto.  In my Asus P4P800 SE BIOS I have 3 other options:
66.66/33.33
72.73/36.36
80.00/40.40

With my system overclocked 10% what would be my best choice for AGP/PCI Frequency?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 24, 2005)

ALWAYS used the fixed option if possible but if you have none 66/33 is the ONLY setting it should ever be at.generally when raising FSB it also raises the AGP/PCI clocks as well and will cause instability on most cases


----------



## Barnacle Bill (Jun 24, 2005)

INSTG8R said:
			
		

> ALWAYS used the fixed option if possible but if you have none 66/33 is the ONLY setting it should ever be at.generally when raising FSB it also raises the AGP/PCI clocks as well and will cause instability on most cases



Thanks INSTG8R!!!  I see you have a Arctic Silencer 4 on your X800 XT; what load temps do you get with that cooler on compared to stock cooling and how much more of an overclock has that allowed you to achieve???  Thanks in advance!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 24, 2005)

It lowered my temps about8-10C overall as for OC I have other issues there that arent heat related. Unfortunately for your AIW your only option is ATI Silencer 1 Rev.2 a good cooler it may be it offers you no Mem cooling


----------

